# Figure 8 Straps?.?.?.



## BrotherIron (May 2, 2020)

I use Oly straps that I've had for literally a decade.  For those who don't know what Oly straps are, they're just a short, flat piece of climbing nylon taped at the end making it look like a tear drop. They allow the user to get 1 revolution around the bar and as soon as you begin to open your hand, the bar drops out of your hand. This is the preferred strap for Oy lifting and since that's my background it's what I've always used. I see a lot of people using these figure-8 straps lately and wondered.

So has anyone used them and what did you think? Did you like or dislike them?


----------



## German89 (May 2, 2020)

I would never use figure 8s

Remember when I was trying to accomplish hook grip? Still cant


Pink straps.. forget who made them. Wraps around the wrist then, the strap.  Simple release if I needed too .


----------



## BrotherIron (May 2, 2020)

German89 said:


> I would never use figure 8s
> 
> Remember when I was trying to accomplish hook grip? Still cant
> 
> Pink straps.. forget who made them. Wraps around the wrist then, the strap.  Simple release if I needed too .



Hooking aint hard... it just takes practice, lol.

You should begin by only using a hook grip for the lighter warm-up sets and nothing over a triple.  You can also tape your thumb to make it easier to grip and hold into position.  Lastly, you just gotta suck it up b/c it doesn't stop hurting, you just get used to it.  

The big reservation for me with the figure-8's is I like having the ability to dump the bar with ease if I need to and with the figure-8's you're stuck. I wanted to see if anyone had any issues with being locked into place.

Keep working on hookin!... You'll get it eventually.  If a 48kg female lifter can hook and C&J 120kg you can hook too.


----------



## CJ (May 2, 2020)

Hook grip!

Try the mesh flex tape on your thumb G. You'll get the grip and it wont completely cut off the circulation. Hook grippin' ain't easy with a big purple thumb!


----------



## Metalhead1 (May 2, 2020)

I bought some from elitfts. They're damn near for strongman axle lifts and shit. They felt weird overall, and i never took the time to keep using them. Straps are easy, and very effective.


----------



## tinymk (May 2, 2020)

I love em, quick to snap in and tight fit.  Take some getting used to but I prefer them over regular straps


----------



## German89 (May 2, 2020)

BrotherIron said:


> Hooking aint hard... it just takes practice, lol.
> 
> You should begin by only using a hook grip for the lighter warm-up sets and nothing over a triple.  You can also tape your thumb to make it easier to grip and hold into position.  Lastly, you just gotta suck it up b/c it doesn't stop hurting, you just get used to it.
> 
> ...


Oh I practiced.. But I can't practice with small hands.  My thumb barley makes it around for me to actually hook. 

I gave up on it.  I use my straps.  I try not to use them as much cause, carpal tunnel but, most of the time, they're on when sets get heavier or more reps.  then i depend on them


----------



## Boogieman (May 2, 2020)

I use these Cobra Grips, only with heavy lifts but they do seem to be quite effective. I have never used straps just figured they would not dig into my wrist like a strap might. 

The figure 8 looks like a simple design I may try a set of those too. If I do will let you know my thoughts.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 9777


----------

